# 7 month old puppy critique



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

He doesn't know how to "formerly" stack yet so this is all we have. Hope it will do.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Great looking boy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old?

Flat withers with a fairly good topline though his croup is quite steep and should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Good feet. Nice length of leg. Masculine head. His color overall is good, but I would like to see a darker face and MUCH darker eyes.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthHow old?
> 
> Flat withers with a fairly good topline though his croup is quite steep and should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Good feet. Nice length of leg. Masculine head. His color overall is good, but I would like to see a darker face and MUCH darker eyes.


I believe he was 6 or 7 months in those pictures. Here is a recent one at 9 months, although I know not close up. 










Thanks for the critique, I know the pictures were bad. I'm going to try try try to get a decent stack in some light with a little help from my husband.


----------

